# Checking my Tax Code



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Guys.

This is a bit embarrasing given there are lots of people out of work atm. But, i have just been given a pay rise. 

Now either i was gettting paid less than my boss thought i was or my tax code is wrong (been doing some sums).

Does anyone know how i check what tax code i should be on and how i go about claiming the money back should there be a mistake?

The other alternative is that i have been under paid for the last 18 months but i am about to get twice what my boss thinks i'm getting.

I have to say, i'm embarrassed to be asking this as i have said but excited at the same time.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Local tax offices are usually pretty helpful with this stuff and they'll be able to set you straight.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Status, company car, benefits, salary will all affect your tax code / take home pay.

Enter your details her http://listentotaxman.com/ and see what you get.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Your tax code is probably on your wage slip, once youve found that you can find out what it means by checking on the HM Customs & Revene website


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are like me:

Single, male, and don't get any BIK from your work, your tax code should be:

647L

:thumb:


----------

